# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  [Hỏi đáp] Các bác có hình hoa quả không ạ

## Đức Bin

Em xin chào các bác

Chẳng là em vừa mua cái máy cắt laser xong. Mới tập tọe vào việc cắt hình ạ. Em toàn dùng photoshop xong chuyển sang file corel để cắt. Nhưng mà khi sang corel chỉnh sửa để cắt hình bị xấu quá, chỗ lồi, chỗ lõm (kể cả tải file ảnh trên mạng về). Mạn phép cho em hỏi. Các bác thường vẽ mấy hình hoa quả như quả chuối với xoài như thế nào ạ? Hay em có thể tải các hình ảnh để sử dụng trong corel ở đâu ạ?

Mong được các bác chỉ giáo ạ.
Em cảm ơn

----------

